# Welcome!!



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Hello -
Welcome to the newest forum, I'm excited about it and hope you will be, also.

Please read the policies and check out the examples, 

I know I'm looking forward to learning about lots of new plants and things that I don't know, and hopefully it will be a good forum for you also.

Angie


----------



## Cyngbaeld (May 20, 2004)

Should be fun!


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2005)

this is so cool!


----------



## Nan(TX) (Sep 13, 2002)

Congratulations Angie on your new digs! What a great idea.
Best of luck Nan.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Love the flower Nan, reminds me of a Colorado columbine, but not quite.

Angie


----------



## marvella (Oct 12, 2003)

i think this is a great idea. thanks!!


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Oh yay!!! This looks like a super cool place to come visit! I just love doing this. I had a friend recently whose husband was tossing all kinds of chemicals on his lawn because it had to many weeds in it. I just shook my head. I was thinking of this while I was sitting in my car. I looked out on my lawn and saw besides the grass, red and white clover (used medicinally and for food) Plantain (used medicinally, dandilion (used medicinally and for food), and wild onions (used for food and probably medicinally too). I also saw Henbit, which as far as I know is not used for medicine or food, but is so pretty and smells like the earth. It is how I know Spring is on the way and it is usually one of the first flowers I see each year. I am so glad that we don't use any chemicals on our lawn and that I am learning all about these gifts. Thanks Chuck and Angie for starting this room. It looks like a great one!
God bless you and yours
Debbie


----------



## inc (Dec 24, 2004)

campanula, the balloon flower.


----------



## Mr. Dot (Oct 29, 2002)

Wow. Cool forum idea.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Nan, that looks like balloonflower (Platycodon grandiflorus?). Kikyo in Japanese; it's one of the plants traditionally used to flavor wine for New Year's.


----------

